# Hugues Dufourt



## Morimur

IRCAM Profile: http://brahms.ircam.fr/hugues-dufourt



> *Hugues Dufourt* (French: [dyfuʁ]) is a French composer and philosopher associated with the spectral school of composition. Born in Lyon on September 28, 1943, Dufourt studied piano and composition at the Geneva Conservatory.
> 
> Dufourt became co-director of the Ensemble l'Itinéraire in 1973 and founded CRISS (Collectif de Recherche Instrumentale et de Synthèse Sonore-Instrumental and Sound Synthesis Research Collective) in 1977. It was for CRISS that he composed in 1978-79 his best-known work, Saturne, for percussion, wind ensemble, and electronics-a work inspired by Erwin Panofsky's analysis of etchings by Albrecht Dürer (Castanet 2001; Pasler 2011, 227).
> 
> Many of Dufourt's larger works have been inspired by the paintings of artists as various as Brueghel, Giorgione, Rembrandt, Poussin, Guardi, Goya, and Pollock. -Wikipedia


----------



## SeptimalTritone




----------



## Guest

Thus far, all I've heard is Erewhon, but as with just about all the spectralists, I look forward to more extensive exploration!


----------



## starthrower

Just discovered Dufourt in the Boulez Erato box. A piece entitled AntiPhysis for flute and chamber orchestra.


----------

